

Ask HN: Guides on finding hidden APIs by monitoring network traffic? - bramgg

...Or other methods?
======
olefoo
Andrew Tridgell has several posts about reverse engineering the SMB protocol
to implement Samba [1]

Additionally the Wireshark docs [2] would be a fruitful place to go looking
and learning about setting up a protocol analyzer.

1\.
[http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/myths_about_samba.html](http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/myths_about_samba.html)

2\. [https://www.wireshark.org/docs/](https://www.wireshark.org/docs/)

------
erik123
I suspect that [http://humdi.net/vnstat/](http://humdi.net/vnstat/) or
something similar could do the trick.

